# Ibuprofen



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got an abscess at the mo & it's quite painful.  Can't get to the dentist until tomorrow but wondered if it's ok to take Ibuprofen until then.  I heard reports that diabetics shouldn't take Ibuprofen, but Paracetamol aren't strong enough.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 31, 2016)

I have always been told i can't take Ibuprofen. Apparently they interact with my diabetic meds and my blood pressure ones. Have you called the emergency dentists?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)

I can't tolerate Paracetamol, it rips up my insides - literally, and I'm not allowed aspirin because of the low BP and anaemia, so Ibuprofen is the OTC of choice if I need a top up on the Tramadol. It hasn't caused me any problems with the Victoza, or any other meds I'm taking and the medicals have never said I shouldn't take it. The only warnings I've seen for it are for asthmatics, not diabetics. I suggest you call 111 and ask them.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 31, 2016)

I was told that ibuprofen is fine as long as you are well controlled and not having any D-related complications.  Of course you need to make sure that it doesn't clash with any other medications you may be on also.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

I remember ibuprofen was on my forbidden list when I was on statins. If you are on any meds, then it might be worth doing a google search on medication+ibuprofen and see if there are any warnings  Hope you can get the abscess sorted asap!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been told by my surgery that Ibuprofen was fine - and I take Atorvastatin. I've never had any problem with it.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 31, 2016)

If you can't get to a dentist find a local pharmacy and ask their advice. They will know what works with what and what doesn't. I Know advice varies from person to person. When I was in hospital having toes taken away I was told by their pharmacist that ibuprofen was fine.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> I've been told by my surgery that Ibuprofen was fine - and I take Atorvastatin. I've never had any problem with it.


Perhaps it wasn't the statin then! I was on 11 different meds at the time, it might have been ramipril if not simvastatin. I know there was a problem because I got the GP to prescribe an ibuprofen gel so I could apply it topically, as the problem was when you took it as a tablet.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 31, 2016)

I take Atorvastatin and that's one that they told me interests with Ibuprofen so not to take it. I also take Ramipril which i was also told can't take with Ibuprofen. It's amazing the difference of advice we all get given


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2016)

You could always check the IFP leaflet inside any meds you take?


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 31, 2016)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I take Atorvastatin and that's one that they told me interests with Ibuprofen so not to take it. I also take Ramipril which i was also told can't take with Ibuprofen. It's amazing the difference of advice we all get given


Gordon Bennett! I've just had a look at the leaflet in my Atorvastatin and there's no mention of Ibuprofen; in the Ramipril one (which I also take) it says it might make Ramipril work less well...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I have always been told i can't take Ibuprofen. Apparently they interact with my diabetic meds and my blood pressure ones. Have you called the emergency dentists?


We don't have an emergency dentist near us that's open weekends. Not very emergency are they! I will take a couple of Ibuprofen and hope for the best.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 31, 2016)

For a very painful back injury, a few months post-diagnosis  I was told by my GP to take Ibuprofen, and if that didn't touch it to interleave (by that I mean take the Paracetamol mid way between Ibprofen doses, then back to Ibuprofen) it with Paracetamol, provided I kept within both maximum doses, and limited it to a couple of days.

I have never taken any diabetic medication, and I take no medication of any kind.  I'm pretty healthy, so I have no other conditions to be taken into account.

I hope you find something to ease it Mark.  You may find your blood sugars drift up a bit if you have an acute infection.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. So far today my BS has been pretty steady, no unusual rises.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks. So far today my BS has been pretty steady, no unusual rises.


OK, I have just tested 2 hours after lunch (yes, lunch.  A bit late) and had quite a climb to 9.5 (from 6.5).  The Ibuprofen I took is sugar coated.  I'm pretty sure that's what's put my levels up.  Lunch was 2 corn cakes with pate, which doesn't affect my BS much.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

Nah - much more likely to be pain and the stress on your body Mark, cause by the inflammation - it's common with anything inflammatory.


----------

